# Best tripod and head for $300-400?



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Ok...so we have a best bipod discussion. I'm in the market for a new tripod. Right now, I have a Cullman Nanomax 260, but the dang thing wobbles like crazy in an even mild breeze. I would love an Outdoorsman with a pan head, but don't want to lay out $700 for the tripod/head combo right now. Any good recommendations in the middle ground? Oh yeah...it's got to be something that's packable...not an 8 pound Manfrotto! I run an angled Swaro 65 which is around 3 or 3.5 lbs. I don't need a super tall tripod either...most of my glassing is done sitting down. Any thoughts on a stable combo?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Any other features you really want? I just went through this same process, and I'm reasonably satisfied with my decision. 

I run the angled 65 mm Vortex Razor. I had bout the Vortex Summit SS-P tripod as a cheap starter. The legs are not super stable, but it is VERY packable. One thing I absolutely hated from the start was the head. It has big time lag. So I bought a Vanguard PH-113 head, and after flipping the extension post upside down, I have a very small, light weight tripod with a decent head on it. I was less than $200 total between purchases, but got both on sale. 

I will readily admit it's not the best set up out there, but works good for the money I was willing to spend. The legs are still a little wobbly at full extension and some wind involved. 

A couple features I wanted were multiple angle legs and a pan head. I also wanted it to be as small and light weight as possible so I would actually carry it.

Edit- I looked at the Vortex carbon fiber tripod. I really wanted to like it, but the head seemed so cheap! I was amazed they didn't put a more quality headon what should be their gold standard tripod kit.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Yes, the multiple angle legs are a must. A smooth pan head that locks down securely once you want to zoom in. A weight hook to add weight/stability. Rock-Lok type extension locks ( I HATE the twist locks!). Middle of the road extension on the legs. 40" give or take is plenty, I find that if you're much higher than that on leg length with a lighter weight packable tripod, stability really suffers. 50-60" inch heights are for the bigger and heavier tripods (in my experience).

Basically, I want the Outdoorsmans medium length product at half the price. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You and I were in the exact same boat! I settled, but I think my setup will get me through a few years and I'll be okay with it until I bite the bullet down the road. 

You just can't have it all unless you're willing to fork out the cash. And even then, there might be things that aren't perfect.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd look into the Slik 624 CF for the tripod. I don't have one yet, but I've done quite a bit of research into tripods and it's on my wishlist. Like you, I can't fork out the dough for the Outdoorsmans. It's around 2 lbs w/o a head. Should come in around $200 or so.

I do have the Outdoorsmans Pistol Grip head with the panner attachment. It's awesome for bino glassing and so-so with a spotter. If I ever part with it I've heard great things about the Benro S2 fluid head. The Manfrotto 700 rc2 is pretty similar but a little heavier. I think both those are less than $100.

Plus, with a $200 tripod, you're only $100 over budget when you splurge for the Outdoorsmans Pan or Micro head


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I bought the Manfrotto 494RC2 head last year and used it a bunch and absolutely loved it. Can never go back to a regular head now. It only comes in at 11oz and runs about $80 and has capacity for 8lbs, so will work great with your swarovski. It is not a fluid head, but amazingly smooth imo. For the tripod, I use a $80 carbon fiber Chinese knock off tripod that runs 1lb 8oz. I had to do a couple minor modifications and really like it as well and it has held up much better than I thought it would have.


----------



## Bouldertop (Dec 16, 2014)

Check out Sirui, high quality stuff, lots of sizes and options, good on-line prices. I have a R1204 carbon tripod with G-10 ball head, weighs under 3 lbs combined, available on ebay for less than $200 (ouch, price has gone down). Fully extended it holds my Kowa 88 steady in moderate wind, rock solid in any wind at sitting height. I was intending to replace the ball head with a pan head, but with separate friction and lock controls i've come to be OK with the ball head and especially it's lower weight.

What solutions are out there for attaching the scope and tripod fully assembled to a pack for quick use?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Great idea - thanks for the idea BT! I'll give them a look - at first glance they look really nice...and if it's holding your Kowa 88 steady in moderate wind, that is saying something.

I personally don't like to keep my tripod and spotter fully assembled and strapped to the exterior of my pack. I have an Exo and you "could" just stick a couple of the legs in the exterior stretchy pocksets and then strap it down securely with the compression straps on the pack.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bouldertop said:


> Check out Sirui, high quality stuff, lots of sizes and options, good on-line prices.


^^This^^

Bought my son a Sirui tripod and ball head for xmas...really nice and priced reasonably.


----------

